# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam box Version 2.4.1 Released Fix Server Reply Unknown!

## mohamed73

*Asansam box Version 2.4.1 Released Fix Server Reply Unknown!* *Asansam box Version 2.4.1 Released  * *Fix 
Server Reply Unknown Error 
After Press On Go Support File Button**  Before Fix*
  Quote: Generating Link... OK Server Reply Unknown!    *After Fix*
  Quote:
    			 				Generating Link... OK
Sending Link to Browser...OK 			 		     *Download*
--------------------------
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
----------------------
Copy and extract to c:/asansam2   *Just For Warm UP  BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

